# When the girls were itty bitty



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

You all have seen Bodacious and Touche' but not there baby picts .... so here ya go 









From left to right

Mahogany Brindle with white blaze is Blade

Red Brindle in center is Touche' striking an over the shoulder pose

Second row

lighter Red Brindle is Noodles

Fawn brindle with the big white blaze is Gidget

Mahogany brindle is Bodacious already showing off her perfect ears

Black brindle to the far right is JR


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Thats an adorable picture 

Thanks for sharing 

Deb


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

awwwww so cute


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

OMG tooo cute!!!!


----------



## crazyboutpits (Oct 10, 2007)

:woof: So adorable. That is one of the reasons i love pits, everyone looks just a little pit different. My princess Harley is expecting he first little in about 3 weeks. YAY i am so excited!:woof:


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

aww to frigin cute


----------



## BlueTyco (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh my!! They are adorable......I just want to pick them up and kiss them all over....


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

I can't believe they are 1 already


----------



## italianwjt (Aug 5, 2007)

cute pic, there adorable


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

I miss them being so small


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Just bumping this up...  Happy belated b-day to Patcheeno and Pepper's Patch O' Pumkpins. They turned 3 on Oct 8th!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Super cute babies you have.......

They all look so huggable..lol


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

awh so cute! love the brindle!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

what an awesome pic!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

where is there updated pics? They are cute.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

There are tons of picts of Bodacious and Touche' on the forum. They are my girls. I haven't gotten any recent ones from the other pups' owners. June Bug is happy doing weight pull in the South east. Gidget and Blade are living the life as CA gals. Noodles is a Jersey girl being spoiled by her family. Thanks for taking a peek


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

OMG! precious....


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

amazingly cute


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Aww Happy Late Birthday cute little Patch O' Litter


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i love the name noodles
thats adorable.


----------



## CCaragan (Oct 16, 2009)

They were all so adorable. How do you pick from that ?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

CCaragan said:


> They were all so adorable. How do you pick from that ?


Thanks! I flew out to CA & did a major structural and temperament eval on the litter and did my picks.

They were all such dolls even as pups. Ever single one of them was fetching toys, doing the make shift agility course I set up and was also happy to work for treats.

Of course, then I kept second guessing myself because I loved them all, but stuck with who I evaluated as my top 2.:woof::woof:

I wish I could have had more time playing with them; to me it is tougher being the stud dog owner because I like to be evolved in every aspect. I love everything about puppies, LOL yes, even the house training.


----------



## itszikki (Oct 18, 2009)

ohhhh mannnnn. THAT is the PERFECT picture. they ALLLLL looked at the camera, And those are some BEAUTIFUL pups.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

That is one gorgeous litter!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks!  I miss them being itty bitty, but love them all grown up too of course.


----------

